# Graves Beach



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm testing out some sea scapes straight out of my imagination. I'm really trying to get away from all that blue as to add a lil flavor but for now this was the safest choice. I promise u guys in the future I will try to add more color to my pallet. ;-) I call this Graves Beach...


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very dramatic...really like the flow of this piece.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks so much George! Yeah my brush strokes alone were very dramatic on this one, lol


----------



## Stefan X (Dec 5, 2012)

hey mike, nice painting, are you the same Graves as in the punkrock singer from such bands as The Misfits and GRAVES?


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Stefan! No I'm not that Graves, lol. Sounds like he has the more exciting life.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That a wonderful and moody piece. I have always loved your work - each and every one you do speaks to the viewer. So much emotion and feeling not only goes into your art but it also comes back out and that's very special.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks so much Chanda! I believe it has that affect because mostly all my art (except a few portraits of course) are right out of my head and on the spot without any planning, spacing, or even an idea of what I'm gonna do. Lol, my undisciplined style is actually what makes my art unique and this is why I do it that way. On another note it makes my work look amateurish but once I've mastered my talents, that shudnt be a problem.(I hope) Where u been hiding anyway Chanda? I miss seeing your work, glad you arE back!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh amateurish is so NOT the word I would have for your work at all. I love your style as it is and see no amateur at all about it. So much depth to your art.

I have had a pretty busy summer. Only got to crank out a couple drawings sadly. Been toting my camera around with me though so I can at least stay in the creative loop. Now that winter has hit hopefully things will slow down a bit!


----------

